# mamamia



## Code Name Mary (Apr 9, 2007)

I was curious as to any squatters have kids? We have a 5 month old daughter and life is getting stagnant. We just can't seem to find a way to get around it while providing the most for our baby...any suggestions, thoughts or any thing at all really would be awesome.


----------



## chickenbone (Apr 10, 2007)

having a kid is a full time job in itself. maybe it is time for you to settle and focus on raising the child than on an extravagant party lifestyle. 

or you could use the kid as the setup for good ol' fashioned pitty money. although I will admit that that is a dumb idea. be a responsible parent or give the kid to someone that is.

not typically one to judge
CB


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 10, 2007)

Chicken Bone: 

I am not speaking of taking my baby on trains or hitch hiking with her or using her for "pity money" I think you misunderstood my post. I am also very far beyond "an extravagant party life style" I think it's sad that alternative living can only be associated with that. Every young parent I meet is either well... not a very good one, or is not young and is extremely "fuddy duddy" Just because we are parents, we shouldn't have to live a mainstream life we hate. I was hoping for some feed back from people that have children. thanks for your opinion though, but it is not necessary to tell me those things, I already know.


----------



## chickenbone (Apr 10, 2007)

no offense intended, when you said "stagnant" and "find a way to get around it" I had assumed you thought of your child as an obstacle. 

in other words, my bad.inch:


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 10, 2007)

Definitely not. We love our daughter more than anything...hence the "provide the best for our baby"... 

but, apology accepted, and if I were another person, in another situation, that advice would be excellent.


----------



## bananathrash (Apr 10, 2007)

round up some folks (parents) and get a farmhouse? thats the best thing i could think of.

join up with the other folks wantin to get a big bus maybe?


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 10, 2007)

That's a good idea, thanks I'll look into it.


----------



## MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles (Apr 10, 2007)

I traveled with a girl a few years back that had a 2 year old.She is a great mom and took great care of her son.But people kept threatening to call children's services on her.So you really have to be careful.It is best to have a stable place to stay especially with a baby that young.What area are you in?You may be able to get some help with housing.Good luck.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 15, 2007)

You should look into if you have any radical parenting groups in your area. If not, you should try to start one up. I'm sure there are plenty of people around you in your situation, and through talking to them you might discover a whole world of resources.


----------



## Poking Victim (Dec 15, 2007)

Unfortunately you have to cross some boundaries when you have a kid so as not to get it taken away. Your best choice is probably living rurally.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 16, 2007)

this might be totally unrealistic, but ive always had this fantasy that if i DID have kids (which i really have no desire to) that i would live in a schoolbus and travel around in it with my kid(s), hippy style. except replace anything and everything hippy with METAL. i think it would be a good way to live, and id have loved to grown up that way. also, your kid gets to see the country. i guess the bad part would be if you moved around tooo much, your kid wouldn't have too many friends, kinda like an army brat, but waaay better off.


----------



## jack ransom (Dec 18, 2007)

MattPist said:


> this might be totally unrealistic, but ive always had this fantasy that if i DID have kids (which i really have no desire to) that i would live in a schoolbus and travel around in it with my kid(s), hippy style. except replace anything and everything hippy with METAL. i think it would be a good way to live, and id have loved to grown up that way. also, your kid gets to see the country. i guess the bad part would be if you moved around tooo much, your kid wouldn't have too many friends, kinda like an army brat, but waaay better off.



do you wanna adopt me?


----------



## odd (Dec 27, 2007)

whateva u choose to do im sure it'll b awesome. i traveled on a bus a couple years back with a single mom who had a 1 yr old. she did a good job xcept for letting way to many dumb hippies on the bus all the time. i beat the crap out of a couple of em


----------



## dablackhand (Apr 27, 2009)

i think it's rough making those kinds of decisions. I am a parent as well. And i've been asking myself the same question as far as traveling goes. I guess the main concern and realization I had was the safety issue. I started traveling cuz i could look after myself and i was willing to risk being hurt/killed/arrested. a child can't if they are too young, and if they are a bit older it's still hard to say. Hoppin and hitching are dangerous nontheless, and you got to ask yourself if you're willing to put your children in those kinds of risks. You must have some sort of plan if you decide to do this. Also keep in mind the child services thing, consider you getting busted by a bull and charged trespassing versus potentially getting your kid taken away.I would just say not to travel with kids until they are at least old enough to fully understand everything involved. of course i mean only certain methods of travel. As far as the lifestyle thing its rough finding any sort of support. Punks aint parents, and parents aint punks, or so it seemd to me. its hard having to fight a society that commodifies parenting and has no room for radical parenting without condemning it. its also tough having none ur friends being able to help or give advice, since none of them are parents or can understand the shit you got to deal with. there is literature on radical parenting available, however it wont be that helpful unless you are the single mother. I guess the problem for me was seeing the new baby as an obstacle to my own life. It's hard to avoid this point-of-view too, when you see your time and activities(such as travel or hanging out for some beers) limited. specially if yer young. Just figure out a way to involve and love yer child in yer own life.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a really old thread.

And these are really limited perspectives. 

Just sayin.


----------

